# Tips to remove stock Intel CPU Cooler



## lewiedude

Hello all!  What a great experience building my first rig.  I can definitely shave some serious time now that I have done it once!  It is built around the Intel i7 950 CPU and has the corresponding Gigabyte UD3R mobo.

Here is my situation.  I need to remove the stock Intel CPU fan and replace it with my super cool XIGMATEK http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_mmc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel-_-Content-_-text-_- fan that I bought.  I got too excited and forgot that I had purchased one.  I really want to replace it...bad!!

I am able to obviously turn the four screws back the 1/4 turn to "release" the center locking pin(black) that goes through the white main pins which penetrate the motherboard.  This only works properly with 2 of the 4 screws.  I am having a tough time getting the other two to "snap" out.  I obviously don't want to damage my MOBO and need to get the Intel thing out of there!  Any ideas?  I need some.  And I don't want to remove my mobo as this will take too much time.  Please help!  

Also, when I am successful at this and am able to insert the correct CPU fan, I want to make sure that I spread enough thermal grease on the CPU, but not too much...the warnings scare me.  Maybe there is a tip there as well.


----------



## voyagerfan99

You should be able to just turn it and it'll pop up a bit. Then you just pull until they come out of the holes. 

As far as thermal paste goes, just put a little dot, smaller than a pee on top of the CPU. Be sure to wipe the old stuff off with either thermal compound remover or rubbing alcohol.


----------



## CardboardSword

Also, you might have to remove the motherboard anyway. I'm not sure on the installation of your new cooler, but the vast majority of them use plates that go beneath the mobo for support. Regardless, VoyagerFan is right on the rest. Don't be afraid to use force, those boards are more tough than you think. I mean, don't go crazy here, use some discretion, but they're not as delicate as people seem to believe they are.


----------



## linkin

How To Remove A Stock Intel Fan


----------

